# Summers over...check out these HCC availabilities



## Steamboat Bill (Aug 27, 2007)

I just got this e-mail and could not beleive the amount of last minute availabily. I wish I could go to the Turks again this week, but the kids are now back to school....10 years to go until they are both in college and my wife and I are free to travel in off season!

----------------------------------
The following properties are available for the next couple weeks for a Last-Minute Getaway!

Playa del Carmen/Luna Encantada-Penthouse:  Available today to this Friday.

Rosemary Beach/Barrett Square Lofts:  Available this Thursday to Saturday.

Turks & Caicos/Villa Renaissance:  Available today to Friday, September 7th.

Tuscany/Villa Petrischio Merlino-1 BR:  Available today on.

La Quinta/PGA West Golf Course:  Available today to this Friday & Monday, September 4th to Friday, September 7th.

Beaver Creek-Arrowhead/Aspenwood:  Available today to this Friday & Tuesday, September 4th on.

Copper Mountain/Mill Club:  Available today to this Friday.

Deer Valley/Black Bear Lodge:  Available today to this Thursday & Monday, September 3rd to Monday, September 10th.

Keystone/Red Hawk:  Available this Tuesday to Friday & Tuesday, September 4th on.

Mammoth/Grand Sierra Lodge:  Available today on.

Snowmass/Terrace House:  Available today to this Friday & Friday, September 7th on.

Steamboat Springs/Eagle Ridge:  Available Tuesday, September 4th on.

Stowe Vermont/Stoweflake:  Available today to this Thursday & Monday, September 3rd to Saturday, September 8th.

Telluride/Owl Meadows:  Available today to this Friday.

Winter Park/Antler’s at Lakota:  Available this Tuesday for Friday & Tuesday, September 4th to Friday, September 7th.

These are available on a first-come, first-serve basis, so act soon!!

* Don’t forget to take advantage of the “Days Made Available.”  These reservations are outside of all regular club rules and will only count against the number of nights in your membership year.

You can view all “Days Made Available” dates on-line.  Just log into the reservation system, go to the Reserve tab, and select Days Made Available underneath the calendar legend.

To book any “Days Made Available”, please contact the High Country Club call center.

This week’s Days Made Available are:  

Hilton Head/Sea Pines Plantation – Thursday to Saturday

Beaver Creek/Village Hall – Wednesday to Saturday

Tuscany/Villa Petrischio-Artu 2-BR – Friday to Saturday

Copper Mountain/Mill Club – Tuesday, September 4th to Friday, September 7th

Beaver Creek/Village Hall – Tuesday, September 4th to Friday, September 7th


----------



## Kagehitokiri (Aug 27, 2007)

pretty impressive for the last week of summer, even for the single family homes and townhomes :thumbsup:


----------



## travelguy (Aug 27, 2007)

*High Country Club - Hilton Head Island*



Steamboat Bill said:


> I just got this e-mail and could not believe the amount of last minute availably.
> * Don’t forget to take advantage of the “Days Made Available.”
> This week’s Days Made Available are:
> 
> *Hilton Head/Sea Pines Plantation – Thursday to Saturday*



I'm in the High Country Club Hilton Head Island property right now!   

I booked the property at 90 days out.  I couldn't believe it was available the week before Labor Day!  We can't stay all week so we submitted Thursday - Saturday as "Days Made Available".

We've been coming to HHI for 25+ years and stayed at many places.  The HCC property is by far the nicest we've stayed at in HHI (other than some visits to Arthur Blank's mansion in Sea Pines).  A review to come soon.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Aug 27, 2007)

Doug...I visited the HI property in April while I was there at DVC....the HCC property is on a golf course, but was being resoded when I was there...are they done yet?


----------



## travelguy (Aug 28, 2007)

Steamboat Bill said:


> Doug...I visited the HI property in April while I was there at DVC....the HCC property is on a golf course, but was being resoded when I was there...are they done yet?



Bill,

The HCC HHI property is located on what used to be the Sea Pines Sea Marsh course.  It has undergone a major, multi-million reconstruction and design change.  The golf course is now the Heron Point by Pete Dye course and is now open.  

"Designed by legendary course architect Pete Dye, Heron Point is nothing short of a modern masterpiece. Fairways have been reshaped into dramatic angles and shifting elevations, while surfaces are a mix of sand, mulch, limestone, and different grasses that offer a kaleidoscope of appealing color changes. As the second Hilton Head Island golf course at The Sea Pines Resort designed by Dye, Heron Point lives up to its prestigious reputation with challenging new features."

The buzz among the golf community about this new course is very good.  Maybe you should come up and take advantage of my "Days made Available" this Thursday-Friday and play a few rounds!


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Aug 28, 2007)

travelguy said:


> The buzz among the golf community about this new course is very good.  Maybe you should come up and take advantage of my "Days made Available" this Thursday-Friday and play a few rounds!



I would love to take you up on that offer as my golf game needs some improvements. With the kids back in school and a busy first week, this week is booked up. Have a great time there.


----------



## saluki (Aug 28, 2007)

Doug-

I drove by the house this summer while we were on HHI. It looked quite nice.

Looking forward to your review. I am curious about the ease of getting to the beach & what the nearby beach area is like. Is it possible to rent beach umbrellas & chairs?

Have a great time. Check out Marley's Restaurant just outside the Sea Pine gates if you have not done so already.


----------



## travelguy (Aug 28, 2007)

saluki said:


> Doug-
> 
> I drove by the house this summer while we were on HHI. It looked quite nice.
> 
> ...



The house looks nice from the outside but is greatly understated due to the Sea Pines HOA rules for building construction.  Because of that, I was surprised by how lavish the interior of the house is and the amenities of the house.

This is a golf house and is not a beach house.  Having said that and with the understanding that I'm 100% beach bum, I love this house because it's scenic, private and totally quiet.  The beach is a long (long) walk, a 5 minute bike ride or very short drive to the Sea Pines Beach Club.  That part of the beach is great with lifeguards, beach-side grill, kids activity center, beach supply store, sailboat rentals, etc.  You can rent umbrellas and chairs from the lifeguards and they appear to be plentiful.  There are also beach chairs at the HCC house to use along with floats, boogie board, etc.  There are many other areas of the Sea Pines beach to go to by bike.  We like to go to Tower Beach which only allows permanent Sea Pine residents (unless you enter by bike  ).  Ah yes, tan like a local!

Bottom line ... if you like Hilton Head Island you'll LOVE this house!

More later in my review.


----------

